# Pre school assistant



## sammy1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm moving to Australia next year with my partner. We are moving to Mackay in Queensland and I'm looking to get a job working in a school! 
I have a foundation degree in early years which is equivalent to a level 5 in the UK and just wondered if it stands the same in Australia or if the qualification would be recognised? 

Thank You
Sammy


----------

